# Dent in my new car already



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A skilled PDR guy can fix that in five minutes or less.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cause........Ice ball fell off a roof or somewhere above the car......or a chunk thrown off a passing snow plow hit it.

As above, a good pdr guy can make that disappear.

Rob


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Robby said:


> Cause........Ice ball fell off a roof or somewhere above the car......or a chunk thrown off a passing snow plow hit it.
> 
> As above, a good pdr guy can make that disappear.
> 
> Rob


Maybe parked a bit too close to the city-league softball foul line? (Happened to my Jetta LOL)


----------



## bnoon (Feb 7, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Robby said:
> 
> 
> > Cause........Ice ball fell off a roof or somewhere above the car......or a chunk thrown off a passing snow plow hit it.
> ...


No, none of those are plausible for the cause, LOL! I will be taking it by a pdr shop soon. The hood crease is the hard part. Hopefully there aren't any braces in that area of the hood to block access. Should be a 99% or higher fix. Scratches are only clear deep.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bnoon said:


> No, none of those are plausible for the cause, LOL! I will be taking it by a pdr shop soon. The hood crease is the hard part. Hopefully there aren't any braces in that area of the hood to block access. Should be a 99% or higher fix. Scratches are only clear deep.


Maybe a youngster throwing a grimy dirty snowball?......If the scratches in the clear are only in the depression (not extending beyond) I'm still stuck on ice or snowball.....something that melts and leaves no evidence.

Regardless, based on your photos, it looks like it'll be repairable.....even though it is at a crease.

Let us know how it goes!

Rob


----------



## bnoon (Feb 7, 2018)

Robby said:


> Maybe a youngster throwing a grimy dirty snowball?......If the scratches in the clear are only in the depression (not extending beyond) I'm still stuck on ice or snowball.....something that melts and leaves no evidence.
> 
> Regardless, based on your photos, it looks like it'll be repairable.....even though it is at a crease.
> 
> ...


It's impossible to get it to photograph, but there's about a 4" wide by 1" thick flattened spot with directional scratches fore to aft. Some type of high bumper hitch or piece of equipment of some kind is my guess.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bnoon said:


> It's impossible to get it to photograph, but there's about a 4" wide by 1" thick flattened spot with directional scratches fore to aft. Some type of high bumper hitch or piece of equipment of some kind is my guess.


Ah.....description far exceeds photo.....tough color to photograph.

Back in 96, I got my wife a new S-10 Blazer.......within two weeks some unwashed SOB decided to use her hood as a table a dropped a heavy box (with those big packing staples no less) so he could open his trunk.
Wife saw it happen from afar but the farging bastige got away before she could confront him.
Blazer was tall (to her...she is 5ft. tall) and she couldn't see the deformation on the center crease or the clear coat damage.

I got the story when I got home and about had a stroke.
I had a pdr guy straighten it (came out perfect) but I had to reclear the whole thing........I feel your aggravation.

Rob


----------

